# looking to learn & give nice home in N. Texas



## Alex92004 (Mar 19, 2014)

My name is Alex. I'm 9 years old. I live in Van Alstyne, Texas. I want to have pigeons and teach them to send messages to my friends. We have a really nice chicken coop that is empty now. My mom says she will help me clean it and make it ready for pigeons if anyone in the North Texas area has pigeons that I can visit and learn from. 
Thank you,
Alex

Transcribed by Mommy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alex! I hope you are able to find the pigeons you are wanting. They make great pets!

If the wire on your chicken coop is regular chicken wire, you really should replace it or reinforce it with 1/2 inch hardware cloth. The hardware cloth will keep the birds safe from predators and will also keep rodents out.

Terry


----------



## Alex92004 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Terry!

Our coop has hard wire on the bottom half. The rest is regular chicken wire but is open to the air. My dad is going to help me close it in so my birds can stay nice and dry. A friend from out of state just gave me 5 birds! They will come to us in the mail next week. 

Alex


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Alex, and good luck with your new birds! If your parents are willing to drive down 75 past downtown Dallas, there's a sanctuary and rehab center for birds called Rogers Wildlife, that's one exit past I-20. They have a number of pigeons that cannot be released and you may be able to adopt a bird that needs a home. Even if you have all the pigeons you want right now, Rogers is a really cool place to visit, especially in the spring because of all the baby birds they care for. At any given time during nesting season they literally have hundreds of babies along with the sick or injured birds they help year-round.They encourage people to visit and will usually let you help feed the baby birds. In addition to pigeons, they care for a large variety of birds native to North Texas, from hawks to owls, bluejays and doves, finches, roadrunners, wrens, peacocks, chickens, and even a resident pelican. It's a cool place, and I hope you get to check it out someday. I wish you the best of luck with your pigeons!


----------



## Alex92004 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Ms. Trish!

I would love to go see the place with all the birds. My mom will take me. Thank you for all of the help. 

Alex


----------

